# [OT]Lycos vuole divertirsi... [e noi subiamo]

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  Gentile utente,
> 
>                       ti scriviamo per avvisarti che a partire dal 10 giugno la funzione POP3 non sarà più disponibile per il servizio di mail gratuita e rimarrà come parte dell'offerta Premium Mail, insieme agli altri vantaggi come 150 MB e 1 Gigabyte di spazio, il tuo dominio personale, antispam e antivirus professionali. (Puoi verificare tu stesso la qualità del servizio con un mese di Premium Mail in prova gratuita). Se vuoi continuare ad utilizzare la tua Lycos Mail con il tuo programma di posta preferito,  comunque...
> 
> //...è tempo di sincronizzarsi con Lycos Inside!
> ...

 

//

//Non ho parole, lycos vuole proprio rompere! Io mi sto iniziando a scocciare, su quella mail ho //registrati un milione di servizi importanti, come li cambio tutti?!?!?!?! Esistono programmi per //bipassare la protezione pop3?

E va be'... a quanto pare niente petizione, ma bisognera' pur fare qualcosa!?

----------

## zUgLiO

Prova a guardare  FreePops

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con Lycos Inside (sincronizzazione Outlook)  puoi  continuare a gestire il tuo account Lycos Mail con Outlook ed Outlook Express, con ancora più opzioni rispetto al servizio POP3

 

Cioè solo con Outlook si può continuare a scaricare la posta?!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perche' una petizione? Se ha deciso cosi' ha il diritto di farlo... come noi siamo liberi di scegliere linux loro possono decidere di mettere un servizio a pagamento.

----------

## bld

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Gentile utente,
> 
>                       ti scriviamo per avvisarti che a partire dal 10 giugno la funzione POP3 non sarà più disponibile per il servizio di mail gratuita e rimarrà come parte dell'offerta Premium Mail, insieme agli altri vantaggi come 150 MB e 1 Gigabyte di spazio, il tuo dominio personale, antispam e antivirus professionali. (Puoi verificare tu stesso la qualità del servizio con un mese di Premium Mail in prova gratuita). Se vuoi continuare ad utilizzare la tua Lycos Mail con il tuo programma di posta preferito,  comunque...
> 
> ...è tempo di sincronizzarsi con Lycos Inside!
> ...

 

non ho capito di che tipo di protezione si tratta? E poi perche non fai un account su un altro pop3 provider? i.e. www.nectarine.info

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Cioè solo con Outlook si può continuare a scaricare la posta?!

 

Si, ma sempre se compri un loro pacchetto, ora incollando la mail mi e' partita un immagine.

 *Quote:*   

> Se ha deciso cosi' ha il diritto di farlo..

 

Bene, noi siamo altrettanto liberi di fare una petizione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Bene, noi siamo altrettanto liberi di fare una petizione.

 

Si ma non avrebbe nessun senso.

----------

## silian87

Il senso e' di fargli capire che stanno danneggiando un sacco di gente! Sai a quante roba sono iscritto io, e non oso pensare ad altre persone! L'ha gia' fatto a suo tempo libero sta cavolata!

Se no si subisce e basta! Se proprio non si fa una petizione si puo' fare una protesta, tipo un abbandono di massa all'uso di lycos per mail. Io sono pronto a lavorare per questo!

----------

## zUgLiO

Il problema è che stanno facendo così tutti:

Libero,Supereva,Tin e altri che adesso nn ricordo..

Punto-Informatico spesso ne parla,al limite scrivi una lettera a loro,serve molto di più.

----------

## silian87

A!!!! In effetti non avete tutti i torti, ma mi ero cosi' incacchiato quando l'ho letto che non potevo fare altro! 

Allora a che mail mi iscrivo?"!?!?! Non e' che domani mi rilevano il pop3? Forse sarebbe il caso di usare quella fornita con l'adsl di tin, sperando che vada il pop-3!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Forse sarebbe il caso di usare quella fornita con l'adsl di tin, sperando che vada il pop-3!

 

Io uso quella di tin.it e il pop3 ha sempre funzionato..Per iscrivermi alle Ml uso l'account del mio FLUG oppure l'account dell'università.

----------

## silian87

Esatto, io la usavo solo per scopi sacri per non inquinarla! Me ne servirebbe un'altra, magari libera!

----------

## federico

Secondo me possono farlo e non hai nessun diritto di chiedere petizioni, anzi, dovresti mandargli una mail e ringraziarli per il fatto che fino ad oggi ti hanno fatto usufruire dei loro server della loro banda e dei loro tecnici gratuitamente.

Su internet c'e' il brutto vizio di pretendere le cose, io un utente come te che ho servito per tempo e poi e' capace di lamentersi non lo avrei voluto.

----------

## silian87

Vediamo se quando ti faranno pagare anche l'aria se ti lamenterai.......

----------

## Danilo

Come si afferma  qui  esiste gia' il plug-in di html2pop3.

Lycos ha il diritto di cambiare le carte in tavola per un servizio (apparentemente) gratuito. L'utente ha il diritto di farsi aiutare da un programmillo che simula le azioni che dovrebbe fare a mano...

Poi se per lycos si dovesse il gioco (costi per aumento di banda che questa situazione comporta) non vale la candela (maggiori introiti x user paganti).

Credo che i termini della questione siano tutti qui.

Una e-mail/petizione che avverta lycos di questa eventualita' non fa male...

----------

## federico

?

Io offro un sito con servizi per circa 700-800 persone, gratuitamente.

Se una sola di queste il giorno che io decidessi di chiudere si venisse a lamentare mi sentirei assolutamente in diritto di mandarla al diavolo.

Poi, penso del resto che al momento della sottoscrizione a lycos hai accettato un contratto di utenza, contratto che probabilmente non avrai letto ma che sicuramente icludeva una clausola della serie "del nostro servizio possiamo farci quello che vogliamo e quando vogliamo".

Se tu hai accettato il contratto eri consapevole e consenziente.

Con questo non intendo dire che io personalmente sono contento quando muore un servizio gratuito, ma mi scoccia vedere che la riconoscenza verso chi offre servizi gratuiti e' questa.

----------

## silian87

Ho capito cosa intendi, ma forse non hai capito che loro non hanno fatto un opera buona quando hanno scelto di dare gratis l'e-mail, probabilmente avevano gia' programmato di fare questa mossa, e di vedere cosi' chi pagava, pur di non dover riiscriversi a tutto, e chi no. E' questo che mi fa incavolare. So che e' la logica di mercato, ma se stiamo usando linux ed aderiamo alla gpl, forse qualche dubbio dovremmo avercelo. Io non voglio essere un burattino nelle loro mani. 

Adesso ho quasi abbandonato l'idea della petizione, ma credo che bisogna trovare una tattica per dimostrare che non possono prendersi gioco cosi' della gente!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *federico wrote:*   

> dovresti mandargli una mail e ringraziarli per il fatto che fino ad oggi ti hanno fatto usufruire dei loro server della loro banda e dei loro tecnici gratuitamente.
> 
> 

 

Detto così sembra quasi che lycos facesse volontariato..Anche se io non pago nulla, loro ci guadagnano, o almeno ci provano..non sono di certo li per fare beneficenza.

----------

## federico

Ti diro'...

Si, probabilmente e' vero quello che tu dici, lycos e' una grande societa' e aveva programmato la cosa e anche tante altre societa' che fornivano mail hanno seguito lo stesso percorso pero' e' altresi' difficile prevedere la cosa...

Faccio un esempio su me stesso: ora posso supportare abbastanza bene questi 800 utenti e probabilmente potrei supportarne anche il doppio con mezzi miei (di un progetto opensource) ma potrei non riuscire a supportarne il triplo. A questo punto potrei scegliere se chiudere il servizio, se far pagare una quota agli utenti in modo da pagare le spese di gestione o di appaltare il tutto a terzi...

Anche per i piccoli armati di buoni sentimenti la vita e' dura   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## koma

Se  il servizio tu l'avessi pagato dall'inizio potresti avere voce in capitolo... ma se ci pensi un attimo.. il servizio era gratis e tu come decine di altri utenti non avete il benchè minimo diritto di proferire parola.. ANZI dovete ringraziare che vi hanno avvertito per tempo in modo da poter scaricare le mail dal server e avvertire che cambiate indirizzo ( www.email.it)

----------

## Danilo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> credo che bisogna trovare una tattica per dimostrare che non possono prendersi gioco cosi' della gente!
> 
> 

 

Se usi programmi come quello che ti ho detto e:

1) Glielo segnali,

2) fai crescere il numero degli utenti ==  >banda usata da lycos

Lycos== "azienda con (sacrosanto) scopo di lucro" si fa i suoi conti e ...

La loro alternativa sarebbe far diventare il servizio mail da "anche" a "solo" a pagamento.

----------

## Danilo

 *koma wrote:*   

> ANZI dovete ringraziare che vi hanno avvertito per tempo in modo da poter scaricare le mail dal server e avvertire che cambiate indirizzo ( www.email.it)

 

Emh www.email.it da quando hanno aggiornato i server non mi permette piu' di spedire : solo di ricevere.

La tristezza e' che non si tratta di scelta aziendale come lycos  :Sad: 

Dovro' cambiare email e redirigere il traffico in entrata su un altro indirizzo...

----------

## koma

a me funziona .... devi usare l'autenticazione ... c'è la guida  :Smile:  http://www.email.it/ita/config/index.html

----------

## Danilo

 *koma wrote:*   

> a me funziona .... devi usare l'autenticazione ... c'è la guida  http://www.email.it/ita/config/index.html

 

Si l'ho letta.

Come user uso dberardi@email.it su tutti i servizi solo che su pop3 ed imap ok ma in spedizione mi dice :

```

Spedizione fallita. 

Impossibile connettersi all'host smtp.it ...

```

Eppure il ping funge il servizio non mi ha mai dato problemi prima dell'upgrade. Forse e' un problemna di kmail? 

Loro dicono di cancellare e ricreare l'account.

Kmail inoltre non riesce neppure a calcoilare la tipologia di metodo di autenticazione supportato(prima mi dava un plain ): ergo qualcosa e' cambiato...

--------- EDIT ----------

Ho provato anche con  mail-client/sylpheed ma stesso problema : tu che client stai usando?

----------

## koma

Impossibile connettersi all'host smtp.it ...  prova a scrivere smtp.email.it invece di smtp.it  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Impossibile connettersi all'host smtp.it ...  prova a scrivere smtp.email.it invece di smtp.it 

 

Avevo sbagliato a digitare qui,   :Embarassed:  in effetti il server che chiamo e' 

```

smtp.email.it 

```

Ripeto che client usi?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mah... io non credo che ci siano da fare petizioni od altro...

Alla fine tutti noi abbiamo sempre usato ciò che qualcun'altro ci offriva. Il loro guadagno all'inizio era generato da ipotetici banner etc etc... Visto però che non ci devono tirar su tanto, han fatto lo stesso ragionamento di libero ed altri: fideizza e incatena.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Alla fine l'email è un servizio [per giunta gratis], perchè arrabbiarci se cambiano le regole? O trovi la gabola, con i vari programmini tipo LiberoPOPs oppure li saluti e te ne vai.  :Cool: 

Ci sono ancora molti provider che offrono una mail con POP3 e non ti spammano. Potremmo iniziare, questo sì a fare un recensione dei vari provider, sia di connettività che di servizi, che danno servizi di qualità. 

Se l'idea vi aggrada potremmo aprire un altro thred e riassumerli.

Infine un'ultima considerazione: chi ci fornisce connettività, e tra i gentooisti si tratta spesso di ADSL o superiori, fornisce anche una casella di qualità [o almeno dovrebbe, visto che pagate l'abbonamento], perchè non cominciare con l'usare ciò che si è pagato e di cui ci si può giustamente lamentare con il provider se non va?

my 2 long cents   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Alla fine l'email è un servizio [per giunta gratis], perchè arrabbiarci se cambiano le regole? 

 

E su questo che non mi piace il discorso.

Se rimaniamo sul piano legale il provider puo' ovviamente cambiare le regole.

Sul lato della correttezza le cose cambiano...

Ma un conto e' : ti offro un servizio in piu', un servizio per cui il valore aggiunto che percepisci e' maggiore ai costi che sostieni.

Un conto invece: se ti sta bene  cosi' altrimenti ciccia.

Quelle gabole come le chiami tu sono uscite proprio in contrasto a queste situazioni: vuoi che clicchi? bene lo fa un programma per me...

Con una azienda si parla di soldi: ok aumentiamo la banda che LE serve x ora di utilizzo. A quel punto o l'azienda torna indietro o elimina anche il webmail gratuito.

E voglio vedere quale azienda e' capace di farlo...

PS: carina la tua frase di chiusura...   :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Perche' una petizione? Se ha deciso cosi' ha il diritto di farlo... come noi siamo liberi di scegliere linux loro possono decidere di mettere un servizio a pagamento.

 

uhmm... sarebbe ora di cominciare a capire che i contratti che vengono siglati in rete sono quantomeno "fumosi", in quanto a validità.

Nel senso che, per quel che ne so, non é possibile stabilire un contratto in cui una delle due parti trae eccessivi vantaggi rispetto all'altra: considerate che quando sottoscriviamo un contratto con qualunque provider, in quello che firmiamo c'e' scritto, ben in chiaro, che loro posso cambiare le norme che regolano il contratto come e quando vogliono, mentre noi dobbiamo solo sottostare a quelle norme... ora, mi pare, sia una cosa che non sta ne' in cielo ne' in terra.

Cominciamo a chiedere che i contratti vengano adempiti nunc et semper da entrambi i contraenti, e, allora, possiamo anche sperare che le cose cambino, ma finché riteniamo leciti contratti in cui non si é "pari" (vale a dire, una delle parti in causa é nettamente piu' forte), non é che si possa sperare piu' di tanto nella botà di cuore delle aziende.

Vi rendete conto che in italia abbiamo un presidente del consiglio che, a questa stregua, si é permesso di firmare un contratto in televisione... da solo !!! ??? Come se avesse valore, un contratto che mi scrivo e mi firmo da solo !

Siamo veramente al "me la canto e me la suono", ragazzi, e nessuno sembra curarsene.

Coda

----------

## shanghai

Io dico di sì alla petizione, non c'è mai niente di sbagliato nel contarsi. Può solo succedere che:

a) il "bersaglio" della petizione conta i nemici e se li fa amici

b) il "bersaglio" della petizione conta i nemici e continua per la sua strada (consapevole del fatto che rischia una fetta di pubblico, però)

c) i firmatari sono pochi.  :Smile: 

In un modo o nell'altro, la situazione si chiarisce  :Smile: 

Inoltre sono perfettamente daccordo con Coda. O ci facciamo sentire o "loro" decideranno sempre tutto sia per se stessi che soprattutto per noi...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> E su questo che non mi piace il discorso.
> 
> Se rimaniamo sul piano legale il provider puo' ovviamente cambiare le regole.
> 
> Sul lato della correttezza le cose cambiano... 

 

Quello che intendevo io. Adesso ho anche scritto che non sono piu' convinto sulla petizione ristretta a questo caso specifico, ma certo che bisogna troare il modo di risolvere questi continui problemi dovuti a questi cambiamenti !

----------

## BlueRaven

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> ma certo che bisogna troare il modo di risolvere questi continui problemi dovuti a questi cambiamenti !

 

Premetto che concordo in pieno con federico.

Posso suggerire almeno due valide alternative: la prima è l'utilizzo di un alias.

Ci sono diversi servizi che permettono di registrarsi una certa email (una volta lo facevano Bigfoot e usa.net, ma non so se lo facciano ancora) e redirigerla verso un altro indirizzo in modo trasparente.

Usando quella per iscriversi a liste e affini, in caso di problemi come questo, non si fa altro che cambiare il redirect verso il nuovo indirizzo e via, nessun bisogno di avvertire e menate varie.

L'altra è registrarsi un proprio dominio e mettersi su le proprie caselle di posta presso un qualunque provider.

Costa un po' di più - niente di insostenibile - ma risolve il problema alla radice, specie se ti registri un .it.

----------

## koma

sylpheed-claws

----------

## federico

Koma traditore dovresti far pubblicita' a sidemail!

----------

